# Apache, php82, Apache out error



## torsar (Dec 31, 2022)

FreeBSD 13, Apache24, PHP82-8.2.0.r2, mod_php82-8.2.0.r2_1

`service apache24 onestart`

Apache out error.


```
httpd: Syntax error on the line 108 of httpd.conf:
Can't locate API module structure php_module in the
/usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp.so: undefined symbol "php_module"
```

In line 108 httpd.conf:

```
LoadModule php_module libexec/apache24/libphp.so
```

How to resolve problem???


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 31, 2022)

```
pkg info -l mod_php82 | grep so$
```


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Dec 31, 2022)

On a machine with PHP 8.2 and mod_php82 installed (and working):
	
	



```
% pkg info | grep mod_php
mod_php82-8.2.0                PHP Scripting Language (8.2.X branch)
```
In /usr/local/etc/apache24/httpd.conf I have these lines:
	
	



```
LoadModule php_module         libexec/apache24/libphp.so
...
<IfModule php_module>
    AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
</IfModule>
```


----------

